# Any favorite speaker grill frame design?



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I need to build some speaker grills to protect my 3-ways that I build recently. My 1yr old has decided that the most appealing thing to do in the house is to scoot at high speed and try to punch the cones of my AE TD12S drivers. So far they've been unscathed.

I've thought about this:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=260-346

I've also thought about building a light weight MDF frame and wrapping it with fabric.

Any other methods that anyone likes? , I've thought about metal grills over the woofers - but they tend to look rather......functional.


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

For a 1 year old, or other pests, I'd use this: http://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-ScatM...TBJ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326657241&sr=8-1.

Seriously, some wire mesh from HD wrapped neatly around the drivers would have a slightly cool, industrial look. If I couldn't get my hard work away from the little fingers, I'd be miffed! I have a ring of chicken wire around the bases of my Magnepans to ensure that I don't kill my cats for mistaking them for a scratching post. But then, I have no WAF to worry about, and I rarely entertain. (No wonder why...)

G'luck,
Tom


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I just made these simple grill for these.


----------



## lev64 (Jan 14, 2012)

i made these ouy of 1/4 mdf


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the posts guys!

GranteedEV - those are nice! Wonder how much engineering/work went into just the grills for those.


----------

